# [emerge]error chromium-8.0.552.237 {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente...

 tal y como lo dice el asunto, estoy intentando compilar la ultima versión estable de chromium y me esta tirando error... pero el log no dice mucho...

http://pastebin.com/B5Fu6skm

alguien tiene alguna idea?

saludos

----------

## agdg

Prueba a eliminar todo el entorno de compilación y a reinstalar después:

rm -rv /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-8.0.552.237

emerge -avu chromium

----------

## upszot

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Prueba a eliminar todo el entorno de compilación y a reinstalar después:
> 
> rm -rv /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-8.0.552.237
> 
> emerge -avu chromium

 

hice lo q me dijiste... pero pasa lo mismo...

http://pastebin.com/G5Q2cubN

quiero aclarar una cosa,  no creo que sea el causante del problema pero por ahi tiene relación...

estoy usando vram para montar /var/tmp/portage   (pero ya lo vengo usando hace 1 mes sin problemas)...

Edit: confirmado... recién desmonte la vram y probé la compilación normalmente y el problema persiste... sera algún bug de la versión?

----------

## upszot

acabo de reportarlo como bug... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352296

vamos a ver que pasa...

----------

## upszot

bueno ya esta solucionado...

 por lo que me dijeron, hubo un bugg con chromium-7.*  al ser compilado con python 3  y la solucion fue compilarlo usando python 2 ...

asique probe de cambiar mi seteo y poner python 2 como default y compilar nuevamente 

```
M1530 upszot # eselect python  set 1

M1530 upszot # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1   
```

... y ahora si compilo chromium sin problemas XD

----------

